

Show HN: FireSlack, a open source Slack clone made with Firebase - ericmsimons
https://slack.firebaseapp.com/#/

======
ericmsimons
Hey HN -- would love to hear your feedback on our weekend project! We also
made an accompanying tutorial that takes you through its creation step by
step: [https://thinkster.io/angularfire-slack-
tutorial/](https://thinkster.io/angularfire-slack-tutorial/)

------
bestoffirebase
Nice app. We will probably feature it in our newsletter, how can we contact
you ?. Keep up the good work!

~~~
ericmsimons
eric at thinkster dot io, and thanks!

